# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  **My Yates inspired Routine**

## baseline_9

WARNING! NOT FOR WEAK MINDED PEOPLE. ONLY FOR STRANGE PEOPLE LIKE ME WHO LOVE TO BE IN PAIN!

If any if you know how I train you will know I am a fan of high intensity training (HIT)....

_What is HIT and what makes it any different to regular routines?_

HIT is intensity driven, where most of the routines you will read in the magazines are volume driven...

Mike Mentzer was one of if not the first big name to advocate the HIT method...




Dorian Yates was quick to grasp the concept of HIT, take it by the horns, beat the sh*t out of it and make some amazing progress...





*Advantages of HIT*

Quick Training Sessions (30-60 mins)
Maximum Stimulation in the shortest period
Lower Calorie Expenditure (good when gaining weight)



*Disadvantages of HIT*

Higher Risk of Injury



*My routine*

I have seen all of the Yates footage, all the seminars and have built up some knowledge of HIT by reading most of the material out there and come up with a program that is hopefully similar to Yates old routine. 

Doggcrapp training (DC) is another style that I have tried and enjoyed and is definitely worth reading... A google search should bring up some good hits.


Anyway enough of my rambling:


*Mon - Quads, Hams, Calves*

Leg extensions
Leg Press
Hack Squats

Lying Leg Curls
Seated Leg Curls

Standing Calf Raise
Seated Calf Raise


*Tue - Chest, Triceps*

Incline DB Press
Flat/Decline DB Press
Cable Cross Overs

Tricep Push Downs
Scull Crushers
Bench Dips


*Thu - Back*

Pullovers (Machine)
Iso Pull Down Machine
Barbell Rows
High Cable Rows (wide grip)
Shrugs

Hyper Extensions
Deadlifts (3/4 movements, not touching down)


*Fri - Delts, Biceps*

DB Press
Side Laterals (Dumbell)
Side Laterals (Cable)
Rear Raise Machine

Barbell Curls
Incline DB Curls



All movements are performed with PERFECT FORM (this is a must IMO)

All rest periods are short (60-90 seconds, 90 seconds being only for the BIG LIFTS - Deadlifts, Leg Press etc...)

All movements are performed as follows with a few obvious exceptions where it is not safe/ possible to do easily;

*Set 1 - Warm up/ Feel Set
Set 2 - Feel Set / Close to failure
Set 3 - Working set (To failure and beyond, including forced reps, negatives, force negatives, statics pauses)*

*One thing to note is that you CANNOT REST DURING YOUR WORKING SET! You go to failure and then you carry on with the help of a spotter (still you must keep tight form as your spotter does the cheating for you), you do not stop and allow the muscle to rest and recover. Your tempo needs to remain there all the way to the death, DO NOT PAUSE AND ALLOW RECOVERY


*Progression*

Fu*k! I say it all the time, you need to progress!

By progressing I mean adding weight or reps to your working sets. Simple.

If you can come in each week and add 2.5 Lbs to a lift week in week out your making progress, that progress is going to translate into adaptation. Your body will have to adapt to the new stimulus it is being exposed to. This adaptation will come in the way of growth if diet is up to standard.

Progressive Tension Overload:

Progressive - Adding weight/ reps/ extra stimulus

Tension - Where that weight is going. On the muscle as tension.

Overload - Takining a muscle to failure. Overloading the muscle with something it has not before experienced. 

Progressive Tension Overload creates adaptation. End of!



If anyone is looking for a routine to follow please try this out and post back how you got on with it...

----------


## gmantheman

Doesn't look to bad except your training back on Thurs which also hits bis and then your working out bis on Friday.
Here is D.Y split
Training Split
Day one: Delts, traps, triceps, abs
Day two: Back, rear delts
Day three: REST
Day four: Chest, biceps, abs
Day five: Quads, hams, calves
Day six: REST

or You could do something like this:
Day 1 Chest/bi
Day 2 Legs
Day 3 rest
Day 4 shoulder/tris
Day5 back
Day 6-7 rest

----------


## Twist

You would be a great workout partner

----------


## baseline_9

> Doesn't look to bad except your training back on Thurs which also hits bis and then your working out bis on Friday.
> Here is D.Y split
> Training Split
> Day one: Delts, traps, triceps, abs
> Day two: Back, rear delts
> Day three: REST
> Day four: Chest, biceps, abs
> Day five: Quads, hams, calves
> Day six: REST
> ...


If your training back with good form and pre-exhausting you should not be completely smashing your biceps....

I would follow the first option you posted but I dont like training delts the day before back. I always put delts at the end of the week to keep them away from chest and back.

For me back before biceps is the lesser of two evils, delts before back being the loser 




> You would be a great workout partner


One day Twist we may get to train together, you never know, if you are ever in the UK make sure to hit me up...

----------


## dec11

ive always been interested in yates's (the only pro i take seriously) approach, never gotten round to it though, and poss be too much of an injury scare to my broken body these days lol

----------


## D7M

Nice split, but how do you incorporate forced reps, negatives, static holds, etc? 

Do you do extreme stretching?

----------


## Swifto

Rest pause are also excellent.

As D7M said, extreme stretching.

Yates also slept for 2hours in the afternoon everyday, power nap.

----------


## pebble

Baseline, I have a question: How many reps is your goal before failure for the third set? My assumption is that the first two sets are around 10-12 reps.

Also I noticed in Yates workouts that he does not do the warm up set for the same muscle group after the initial warm ups. He only continues to do the feel set and then the work set. Why do you suggest the warm-up set for each exercise regardless of if the muscle group has already been worked out?

----------


## baseline_9

Been away for a few days guys....




> ive always been interested in yates's (the only pro i take seriously) approach, never gotten round to it though, and poss be *too much of an injury scare* to my broken body these days lol


Yep!

When your training on the edge injury is right around the corner.... Strict form, and I mean really strict even when doing forced reps etc...




> Nice split, but how do you incorporate forced reps, negatives, static holds, etc? 
> 
> Do you do extreme stretching?



So the 3rd set/ one real working set is performed to failure within the 6-8 rep range with perfect form and thats when the set really begins!

Please note, ''Failure'' in this instance is referring to perfect form, full ROM reps failure (you still have concentric partial reps in the muscle) (concentric refers to the shortening of a muscle, eccentric being the opposite which would be the lengthening)

So you hit failure, you cannot get a full contraction as you did in the previous rep, from here your spotter is going to work the weight with you to help you through the sticking point and help you to pause at the peak contraction point (mainly in pulling movements as this will be the hardest point).... You may perform another 4-6 reps with the help of your spotter, remembering that your form and tempo must remain the same as in the very first rep (this is where a spotter who really 'knows' you helps)..

You will now have reached a point where you have fatigued the muscle group to a point where it has no concentric power left (at that weight), this is not the end of the set though. 

We have now fully fatigued the target muscle in the concentric of the lift but the muscle is not 100% fatigued as the eccentric can handle more weight.

Following on you will now get your spotter to do all of the concentric part of the movement and you will only perform the eccentric and lower the weight in an extra slow and controlled way for another 3-4 reps...

And thats it! Simple, full failure in both the concentric and eccentric part of the movement.... You do not need to do another set, you have achieved all that you can on that movement.... Remember HIT is Intensity driven and not volume.... _You think you can better that set after resting for 60 second? Maybe 10 mins? I doubt it very much, that movement is done!!!_

eg.

Leg Extensions

You have done your warm up set, your feel set and know what weight you are going to fail at between 6-8 reps for your final set...

Suck some air down and begin!

*Perfect form and you fail on your 8th rep (you cannot get to full lock and hold it for a pause)...

*Rep 9 your spotter steps in and just helps you to get all the way to the full contraction, you can hold it without you spotters help for now

*Rep 10 is the same except you now cannot hold the locked full contraction, you spotter now needs to stay with you at the peak contraction so that you can pause

*Rep 11 and 12 are the same and by the 12th rep you spotter it doing most of the work, you cannot move the weight now without his help, not even a little bit.

*Now 4 forced negatives, your spotter is some how going to yank the weight up and get you into the peak contraction, you now slowly lower and repeat for 3 more reps, remember no resting. Rep 1 -16 are at a steady state, we dont stop between the phases as that defeats the purpose.






> Rest pause are also excellent.
> 
> As D7M said, extreme stretching.
> 
> Yates also slept for 2hours in the afternoon everyday, power nap.


Yep I did like RP's in the DC program along with the extreme stretching and may give the stretching a go again.

2hrs nap is defo great if you can get it,i try to chill out when im back from work at 5pm before i go t the gym at 7pm...





> Baseline, I have a question: How many reps is your goal before failure for the third set? My assumption is that the first two sets are around 10-12 reps.
> 
> Also I noticed in Yates workouts that he does not do the warm up set for the same muscle group after the initial warm ups. He only continues to do the feel set and then the work set. Why do you suggest the warm-up set for each exercise regardless of if the muscle group has already been worked out?


Fail with perfect form at 6-8 reps on your one working set than continue with the help of a spotter as outlined above in this post...

First set will be around 15 reps

Second set is goin to be about 8-10 but just shy of failure


As far as a warm up for each exercise that is really up to you, but personally I like to do it as it helps me to get some blood into the target muscle and I think its good for the 'Mind/Muscle connection' and help to practice good form. It really depends how you 'feel'... if you dont wanna do it the dont.

----------


## Swifto

Once I have hit the working set to utter complete failure, I give it 2-3mins, then hit a weight I can manage for 15-20reps to failure or just shy of again, to really fill the target muscle with blood. Helps with larger muscle groups, like back, chest, legs. I may do that for 2 sets.

----------


## baseline_9

> Once I have hit the working set to utter complete failure, I give it 2-3mins, then hit a weight I can manage for 15-20reps to failure or just shy of again, to really *fill the target muscle with blood*. Helps with larger muscle groups, like back, chest, legs. I may do that for 2 sets.


Would be nice to do this if you were to do some extreme stretching after that final 'pump' set.

This is going into fascia stretching which is becoming more and more popular nowadays with Hany Rambod using his FST-7 training protocol on the top pros....

Can you share and personal opinions/ results from the whole concept of fascia manipulation....


I have personally done it with DC and found my chest looked much 'fuller' post workout but no real restuls other than that... Im sure it is somthing that needs to be done week in week out to get good results from it.

----------


## jasc

edited due to accidental posting

----------


## baseline_9

Yates talking about HIT

----------


## PurpleOnes

It would be cool if you could post up workout video of yourself performing HIT routine.

----------


## baseline_9

> It would be cool if you could post up workout video of yourself performing HIT routine.


Watch this

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...The-Dungeon-**

----------


## BG

Hey Base, I read where you were talking about your max squat and i wanted just to tell you that Ive been doing HIT(on and off) for awhile, proably since 05'. its very hard on your body. I just do a few months of HIT then I switch over to more of a volume type workout now, I did it straight for a long while at first and it destroyed my body. You pay for HIT down the road dearly.....why do you think Yates is so broken down. Just make sure to take care of your body when your young and you will thank yourself when your my age. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## baseline_9

> Hey Base, I read where you were talking about your max squat and i wanted just to tell you that Ive been doing HIT(on and off) for awhile, proably since 05'. its very hard on your body. I just do a few months of HIT then I switch over to more of a volume type workout now, I did it straight for a long while at first and it destroyed my body. You pay for HIT down the road dearly.....why do you think Yates is so broken down. Just make sure to take care of your body when your young and you will thank yourself when your my age.


Thanks for this advise BG.... I know it makes sense...

I plant to do as Yates says... 6 weeks of blasting and 2-3 weeks cruising and then maybe even a week off and then repeat.


Im really focusing on keeping my form super tight, seriously perfect form on everything so hopefully that will keep me away from any bad injury's. Im also not doing barbell squats ATM, I may add them in when I go into a cruse phase but IMO you cant really force big lifts like that to true failure in a HIT style safely.

----------


## t-gunz

This looks good I dunno how this works for cutting?

----------


## falco21

Baseline, how did this work out for you back when you did it?

----------


## baseline_9

> This looks good I dunno how this works for cutting?


It would work great in short bursts (4 weeks)




> Baseline, how did this work out for you back when you did it?


This is the way I train now all of the time.... Its great IMO, but hey, dont take it from me, try it yourself and you will see if you follow the program!

It is my favourite way of training, and i cant wait to diet this year, get down to 10% BF then run a heavy cycle for 6 weeks while I blast on this program.

This is a great way to train after a long diet/cut as your body is going to be primed ready for growth.



If you/anyone has any questions about this way of training please ask as I really wanna push HIT as much as possible and keeping this thread BUMP'd will hopefully open peoples eyes a little and get them out of the whole 4 sets of 4 exercises BS that everyone seems to be doing

----------


## falco21

Just started it today. I did chest and biceps.

Bench Press
DB Flyes
Cable Crossovers

Nautilus Curls
BB Curls
Hammer Curls 

I did 2 warm up sets with one set to failure with added reps after a short rest. I also incorporated negative reps and half reps on certain exercises. The workout was short, but man I could feel my muscles bulging. I am fatigued as hell right now and completely swollen. So far, this is the greatest pump I have gotten in a long time. I will be honest, I was very worried this type of training would not yield the results I want, especially considering it is so short, but man was I wrong.

----------


## stickyfingers

what would you say are the advantages of this program compared to a standard yates HIT workout

----------


## Gsxr84

I am going to try this routine, looks rather interesting, thanks for sharing!

----------


## baseline_9

> what would you say are the advantages of this program compared to a standard yates HIT workout


This is very similar to a routine that Yates would have followed.... At least the principles are the same which is the main thing TBH

----------


## stickyfingers

top stuff, will start tomorrow, would i be able to do it training alone?

----------


## falco21

I doubt it. You need someone to help you when you reach failure. You also need someone to lift the weight up for you, while you fight the negative down. It is a very tough thing to do by yourself.

I am on the 2nd week of this and absolutely love it! Best pumps I have gotten in a long time!

----------


## baseline_9

When I Am training alone I generally do 2 working sets.... The first to failure and the second to failure and then do a rest pause followed by a double drop

There are ways to go beyond failure alone but this training method is best suited to hose that have a training partner

----------


## stickyfingers

> When I Am training alone I generally do 2 working sets.... The first to failure and the second to failure and then do a rest pause followed by a double drop
> 
> There are ways to go beyond failure alone but this training method is best suited to hose that have a training partner


Is the weight kept constant for both sets?

----------


## baseline_9

> Is the weight kept constant for both sets?


Weight is often increased in the second set so that i fail at around 5 or 6 reps to begin with

----------


## Julz_W

how successful would this be for a fast bulking phase? I checked out the blood and guts type routines and was pretty impressed. 

Anyone got logs on how a training regime with this went?

----------


## baseline_9

> how successful would this be for a fast bulking phase? I checked out the blood and guts type routines and was pretty impressed. 
> 
> Anyone got logs on how a training regime with this went?


For a short 6-8 week phase I doubt you would be able to get better gains with any other routine

----------


## gonnagethuge

Hey base. I love this. Attacking it! I feel sorry for your training partner  :Smilie: 

Do you go beyond failure on every exercise? I was also wondering how has your general health and recovery been with this type of routine. How much do you sleep? Ive tried similar before and felt really run down.

I've since tried implementing two standard failure sets or drop sets similar to what you also mentioned and this seemed to work better for me anyway.

----------


## baseline_9

> Hey base. I love this. Attacking it! I feel sorry for your training partner 
> 
> Do you go beyond failure on every exercise?*Yes I do... I try to find a way to go beyond failure on all exercises... Sometimes forced reps are not safe, in that case I would do a drop set* I was also wondering how has your general health and recovery been with this type of routine* I always need the full week to recover after each session... i was even considering spreading this routine over 9 or 10 days rather than 7*. How much do you sleep?*7-8 hr's 5 days per week, 9-11 hr's at weekends* Ive tried similar before and felt really run down.*How low was your volume?*
> 
> I've since tried implementing two standard failure sets or drop sets similar to what you also mentioned and this seemed to work better for me anyway.


See bold^^

----------


## Julz_W

mind if I ask what the rep ranges are for these 2 standard failure sets and what you'd do with a drop set. 

Is it just once you reach 2x failure sets you then just lower the weight and aim for x-y-z reps?

I dont use a training partner so I'm trying to figure out how this would best be suited for solo training and implemented without injury.

----------


## baseline_9

> mind if I ask what the rep ranges are for these 2 standard failure sets and what you'd do with a drop set. 
> 
> Is it just once you reach 2x failure sets you then just lower the weight and aim for x-y-z reps?
> 
> I dont use a training partner so I'm trying to figure out how this would best be suited for solo training and implemented without injury.



If I was training solo I would probably perform 2 x Failure sets (after warming up) where you go to full concentric failure and then either cheat the concentric and emphasise the negative or perform a rest pause set (or both if you really want to push the intensity and 'feel' that you can).

The rep range of the failure sets would usually be between 10 and 12... You may fail at 5 or 6 reps and then perform another 2 or 3 cheat reps (if safe) and then do a rest pause where you come back and get another 2 or 3 reps

----------


## Schmidty

im in the first week of training with HIT and i love it! my workouts are short and explosive. I have a little bit different way of doing it though because i mix the HIT. I have 2 warm up sets and the begining of the workout then 2 working sets of 6-8with a drop set with negatives at the last drop, i then do 2 more exercises with sets each just like it. Just using the drop set and negatives as a example, i also do partials, rest pause and what not.

----------


## Schmidty

i thought i tore my pec yesterday at the gym doing chest. I did my warm up set and streched but im going to do 5min of light cardio before i lift and 2 warm up sets for my sirst exercise. And you wont be catching me doing flat BB perss again for a very long time. This is the 2nd time iv hurt my left pec of flat, incline i feel is more effective anyways

----------


## Schmidty

> Doesn't look to bad except your training back on Thurs which also hits bis and then your working out bis on Friday.
> Here is D.Y split
> Training Split
> Day one: Delts, traps, triceps, abs
> Day two: Back, rear delts
> Day three: REST
> Day four: Chest, biceps, abs
> Day five: Quads, hams, calves
> Day six: REST
> ...


doing your first one this week

----------


## BozzBanks

I am 180 lbs 5"11, 14% bf

I bench about 200 lbs for my max
squat about 245 for my max

I will give this work out an honest try - I will let you know how it goes!

----------


## AD

> If I was training solo I would probably perform 2 x Failure sets (after warming up) where you go to full concentric failure and then either cheat the concentric and emphasise the negative or perform a rest pause set (or both if you really want to push the intensity and 'feel' that you can).
> 
> The rep range of the failure sets would usually be between 10 and 12... You may fail at 5 or 6 reps and then perform another 2 or 3 cheat reps (if safe) and then do a rest pause where you come back and get another 2 or 3 reps


would you recommend doing this all year round? or should it be switched back and forth with a higher rep medium weight routine to also stimulate the endurance fibers?

----------


## Narkissos

> Hey Base, I read where you were talking about your max squat and i wanted just to tell you that Ive been doing HIT(on and off) for awhile, proably since 05'. its very hard on your body. I just do a few months of HIT then I switch over to more of a volume type workout now, I did it straight for a long while at first and it destroyed my body. You pay for HIT down the road dearly.....why do you think Yates is so broken down. Just make sure to take care of your body when your young and you will thank yourself when your my age.


Great post.

Had to quote it in case any noobs missed it.

----------


## JJ78

I just started back after a 6 month layoff
And I am followin a different HIT routine to ease back into it, but still very intense.

1 set to failure going for 10 reps

Leg curls
Leg extentions
Leg Press

Bench
DB Pullovers
Bent over BB Rows

Standing bb Shoulder Press
BB curls
2 hand overhead Tricep extention

Standing Calv raises
situps to failure

Suppose to do this for 4 weeks. raising weight as needed to stay in the 8-10 rep range

Then start adding more excercises ie squats deads pullups

I know its not much, but done lifting in 25-30 mins and exhausted

----------


## Schmidty

been doing the HIT for a few weeks now and im "off" my gear right now, this is the biggesst iv ever been while im off. Im 225lbs 5'9 10%bf.

----------


## JJ78

Is it really necessary to do a warm up set for every exercise.

I.e Flat bench warm-up set, moderate set almost to failure, then 3rd to failure
Incline bench warm-up(isnt your chest already warmed up?) working set just shy of failure then set to failure

Just wondering. Is the warm-upo set necessary for every exercise?

----------


## Schmidty

i have my warm up sets before my first exercise but i atill strech to the point i stat to feel a slight burn between exercises. When i first started the HIT i fvcked my chest up because i didnt do enough warming up and streching, im still working around it and progressing a lot but it could have been avoided if i had just streched and warmed up more, I am usually doing 10-15minutes of light cardio before i lifftt to


> Is it really necessary to do a warm up set for every exercise.
> 
> I.e Flat bench warm-up set, moderate set almost to failure, then 3rd to failure
> Incline bench warm-up(isnt your chest already warmed up?) working set just shy of failure then set to failure
> 
> Just wondering. Is the warm-upo set necessary for every exercise?

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

I switched my training up yesterday to HIT and my workout was one of the best I have ever had. I'm at the end of PCT week 2 and this change up was exactly what I needed - it almost felt like I was still on gear. I'm going to give it a go for another few weeks and see what transpires.

----------


## Peter32

> Once I have hit the working set to utter complete failure, I give it 2-3mins, then hit a weight I can manage for 15-20reps to failure or just shy of again, to really fill the target muscle with blood. Helps with larger muscle groups, like back, chest, legs. I may do that for 2 sets.


I've been doing this program for 4 weeks now and noticed some decent gains (decline & incline bench on working sets have gone from 90kg & 60kg not incl. bar to 110kg & 75 8-10 reps) and was wondering how we could progress it after a 6 week cycle, so thanks for the ideas Swifto  :Wink:  definitely gonna give this a go.

----------


## baseline_9

BUMP'ing for guys asking about new routines

----------


## blummy

I've haven't been doing weightlifting for long, I know the importance of strict proper movement during exercises, always made sure i've done that. Would it be a bad idea to this kind of workout in the beginning? 

Would it be better to do something like your Power/Hypertrophy Routine then later on after gaining some mass switch this this kind of workout? Or even cycle it so your not constantly doing this high intesity workout? maybe do 6-8 weeks of this HIT Cruise or deload a little for 2-3 weeks then do the power/hypertrophy to give your body a little extra break? or just hi the HIT being sure to de-load an rest every 6-8 weeks as you said.

Personal opinions?

----------


## baseline_9

> I've haven't been doing weightlifting for long, I know the importance of strict proper movement during exercises, always made sure i've done that. Would it be a bad idea to this kind of workout in the beginning? 
> 
> Would it be better to do something like your Power/Hypertrophy Routine then later on after gaining some mass switch this this kind of workout? Or even cycle it so your not constantly doing this high intesity workout? maybe do 6-8 weeks of this HIT Cruise or deload a little for 2-3 weeks then do the power/hypertrophy to give your body a little extra break? or just hi the HIT being sure to de-load an rest every 6-8 weeks as you said.
> 
> Personal opinions?


This is certainly not for someone who is just getting back into training..... I believe this is good for advanced trainees... And by advanced I'm talking skill level, not size....

The power hyper is aimed at everyone else.... It allows more frequent training which will improve skill.... It also give twice the growth phases however less damage will be done per workout when compared to this HIT routine....

If I was getting Back into training I would follow the power hyper routine for a few rotations at least.... Probably 3, and then do a cycle while on the HIT routine

----------

